# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Κάποιο αντιικό για High Sierra?

## Kruder

Εχω κολλήσει κάποιο malware το οποίο μου πετάει συνέχεια pop up διαφημιστικά στο chrome. Εσβησα οτιδήποτε περίεργο είχε εγκατασταθεί, έβαλα adblock και pop up blocker αλλά συνεχίζει να μου το κάνει...

Εχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι γιατι πραγματρικά είμαι λίγο πριν το φορμάτ...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## artem

Είναι και παλιό το Sierra..
Για δες κάτι σε bitdefender ή ESET..

----------


## Kruder

Ευχαριστώ, θα το δοκιμάσω

- - - Updated - - -

Ελεγα μήπως γνωριζε κάποιος ποιο είναι αυτό το αρχείο που εγκαθίσταται κ μου πετάει τα pop up στον browser, να το σβήσω να ησυχάσω...

----------

